# I Am Connected, But No Internet Activity.



## matte91 (Dec 3, 2007)

Could anyone help me with this problem?

I just recently uninstalled Nod32 ESET Smart Security off of my computer after this problem, and I have no idea what is going on.

Last night I had perfect connection with my ESET working fine, protecting me. But this morning I woke up to being unable to access the internet. I uninstalled the Nod32 ESET Smart Security completely and now my laptop still states that I have a good connection, although anything that requires and internet connection to load [AIM, Firefox] will not load.

I'm willing to cooperate and I have a good sense around a computer but I don't know alot about wireless configurations.

Also, my router is a Netgear WGR614v7.

Is this a firewall problem? There are no more traces of Nod32 on my computer, although under windows firewall after I disable it, it says ESET Firewall is now disable.
Whats up with that, and how do I fix this problem?

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks again,
Matt


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

Try posting this to the Networking Forum, I will have this moved right now so you do not have to repost :grin:


----------



## kenman2626 (Dec 4, 2007)

I have a similar problem, been trying various forums but nobody can help.

Basically my laptop wireless (after a year of being fine) suddenly can not load google etc. It says I am connected to my router with excellent signal yet I still cannot connect.

Have tried...

multiple/auto ip's/DNS etc
Unplugging the router
Fully reinstalling my laptop!
Turning off encryption in router settings

Nothing works.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*kenman2626*, please start your own thread if you need assistance.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try this stack reset first.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

